# ¡¡¡Ayuda, se me borró el comando emerge...!!!

## zumelzo

Les cuento, estaba tratando de actualizar el portage, pero en vez de actualizarlo, lo borre...

Como lo recupero???, ya que no me funciona el comando emerge...

```
# emerge portage

-bash: /usr/bin/emerge: No such file or directory
```

Les agradezco su ayuda de antemano.

----------

## Theasker

Una opción sería bajarte el código fuente y compilarlo a golpe de calcetín es decir, a mano, a no ser que te hayas cargado también el gcc. Otra opción es usar san google y buscar algún script que hay hecho que te lo hace el solito, lo probé hace un tiempo y funciona, pero no me preguntes dónde lo encontré pero lo encontré, creo que busqué como "portage otras distribuciones" o algo así y te salen scripts que se ha currado gente para usar y/o compilar el portage en otras distribuciones que no son gentoo.

Espero que te haya ayudado en algo.

----------

## gringo

imagino que esto te será de ayuda -> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/portage/doc/manually-fixing-portage.xml

Síguelo al pie de la letra y una vez hayas acabo vuelve a reinstalar portage para que todo vuelva a quedar en su sitio.

saluetes

----------

## AnFe

Yo me bajaría el stage3 y lo descomprimiría.

Un saludo!

----------

## JotaCE

 *AnFe wrote:*   

> Yo me bajaría el stage3 y lo descomprimiría.
> 
> Un saludo!

 

Y luego que sucedería con lo ya instalado???? y lo que ya tienes sería debaratar tu instlacion!!! seria un suicidio gentooniano hacer eso! bueno.. eso creo.... yo personalmente lo haria manualmente como te dicen los colegas!!!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

>  *AnFe wrote:*   Yo me bajaría el stage3 y lo descomprimiría.
> 
> Un saludo! 
> 
> Y luego que sucedería con lo ya instalado???? y lo que ya tienes sería debaratar tu instlacion!!! seria un suicidio gentooniano hacer eso! bueno.. eso creo.... yo personalmente lo haria manualmente como te dicen los colegas!!!

 

Bueno, yo recurrí alguna vez a esa misma solución y no me fué tan mal. Lo que no recuerdo ahora es que fué lo que rompí primero, pero básicamente hice una copia de / en un .tar, descomprimí un stage 3 encima de / y a continuación desempaqueté el tar sobre /.

Con eso recuperé los archivos que se me habían borrado... Aclaro que no era que me faltara portage o emerge como en este caso...

Salud!

----------

## Theasker

creo q lo menos destructivo es lo que te he dicho antes, compila a mano el portage y todo quedará en su sitio además, como te digo hay scripts que te lo hacen. Y luego ya puedes hacer un emerge portage para dejar todo en su sitio.

----------

## zumelzo

Lo que hice fue seguir la guia de arriba --> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/portage/doc/manually-fixing-portage.xml

Copie un portage-2.1.1.tar.bz2, que tenia en otro pc, lo descomprimi y copie los archivos como dice la guia.

Saludos a todos, y GRACIAS.

----------

## Alejandro_23

por recomendacion... no es bueno bajar el stage3 y descomprimirlo, ya que cuando haga algun emerge basicamente va a borrar todo. a mi me paso eso, es que cuando se sobreescribe el Stage3 portage deja de tener una referencia de los paquetes instalados. mi recomendacion se compilar el emerge de nuevo o fijarte en la ayuda de gentoo como hacer para recuperar el portage.

----------

